# you gotta try this



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

The book, The Power of Your Subconscious Mind by Joseph Murphy, has really pushed my recovery several steps forward. I would highly recommnend reading and putting into practice the ideas and thoughts outlined within this book. The supplements I've been takin over the last several months have really helped, but this has taken everything to a new level. I left the forum a couple weeks ago and just wanted to stop back in and put this out there for recovery purposes. I hate to say it, but being away from the forum has really helped. I think it's good for research and for answering questions/helping folks, but just being on here all the time was in direct contrast in what I was trying to put into practice through Dr. Murphy's book. Check it out if you can.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

what supplements have you been taking?


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I also started taking supplements and meds(Lexapro10mg and Clonazepam 0,5mg) and started feeling much better.

But I finally managed to take it out with the "power" of my mind.

Stopped thinking about it,checking it and broke the vicious cycle.

I already heard about this book,gotta try it.

Everybody tells it is good.

I'm still taking Magnesium,Vita A,B,C,D,E,B12,L-Tryptophan.

I Think that L-Tryptophan and Vita B12 With Magnesium helped me a lot.

Being away from the forum really helps.Cause it makes you to stop thinking about it at all.Being in the forum,you're thinking about DR/DP inconsciently.

I Think people must come here,see some answers,tips,pratice them for a while without being here.Then came back to tell their results,and if they're cured at all,well then it's their choices to left or help others.I Came here to help people,I don't even have a symptom of DR/DP anymore,but I know how it was horrible and I thought helping people could be good.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Victor Ouriques said:


> I also started taking supplements and meds(Lexapro10mg and Clonazepam 0,5mg) and started feeling much better.
> 
> But I finally managed to take it out with the "power" of my mind.
> 
> ...


Hey man,

I'm going to try the supplements your taking. Currently I am taking sublingual B complex, Omega-3 fish oil, and vitamin D3. And I think your right about leaving this forum for awhile and trying to avoid this website.


----------



## JenS (Jul 10, 2011)

foghat said:


> The book, The Power of Your Subconscious Mind by Joseph Murphy, has really pushed my recovery several steps forward. I would highly recommnend reading and putting into practice the ideas and thoughts outlined within this book. The supplements I've been takin over the last several months have really helped, but this has taken everything to a new level. I left the forum a couple weeks ago and just wanted to stop back in and put this out there for recovery purposes. I hate to say it, but being away from the forum has really helped. I think it's good for research and for answering questions/helping folks, but just being on here all the time was in direct contrast in what I was trying to put into practice through Dr. Murphy's book. Check it out if you can.


I'm reading it! It's good. Thanks for the recommendation. JS


----------



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

Just wondering, I was doing quite ok of ignoring the dp for weeks and I can feel that it is at the back burner like i can ignore it easily not to think about it easily but suddenly 2 days a go it is like going up to the front which is hard to ignore and it makes me cry since I was so frustrated. yesterday and last night i felt totally lost and like I am loosing my mind.The lost feeling so painful.This morning I am ok again meaning I can ignore even the thought comes I keep myself busy. Is it normal process of recovery?You experience the same?Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

foghat said:


> The book, The Power of Your Subconscious Mind by Joseph Murphy, has really pushed my recovery several steps forward. I would highly recommnend reading and putting into practice the ideas and thoughts outlined within this book. The supplements I've been takin over the last several months have really helped, but this has taken everything to a new level. I left the forum a couple weeks ago and just wanted to stop back in and put this out there for recovery purposes. I hate to say it, but being away from the forum has really helped. I think it's good for research and for answering questions/helping folks, but just being on here all the time was in direct contrast in what I was trying to put into practice through Dr. Murphy's book. Check it out if you can.


Yes, I've read that. It's quite inspiring and the methods are simple and sound. David Hasselhoff credits it for getting him KnightRider!









It seems to have been one of the granddadys of a sub-genre of self-help books dealing with the subconcious and many refer back to it. Some are pretty sound, like The Genie within, some are butt-clenchingly aggravating and the worst kind of new-age guff like Mind Magic which manages to be both condecending and wooly-minded! (Although even in that I found a good bit of advice between bouts of resisting the urge to chew its spine off with my teeth and throw it out the window! So it just goes to show...)

It might be abit religeous/mystical for some tho - I believe he was a Christian science minister or somesuch - in which case I would recommend Psycho-Cybernetics by Maxwell Maltz, another classic in a similar vein which is an excellant guide for using your mind and getting the best out of your self, like an operating manual for being human - I've often thought we aught to come with instructions.









But it's interesting to see how these techniques, that have been popularised in books like these for decades but probobly go back millenia, gradually creep into clinical psychology, presented as a revolutionary new approach. Hmmm...


----------

